

Writing a Compiler for Python - rogercosseboom
http://ece-www.colorado.edu/~siek/ecen4553/

======
scott_s
I've already commented, but I feel compelled to comment again after looking at
his homework assignments. They could easily be the basis for a practical
textbook in compiler design and implementation.

For anyone who's never had a class in compilers, but wants to know more about
them, Siek's material is a great way to start.

------
scott_s
The course is taught by Jeremy Siek, who has done interesting research on
generic programming and the design of concepts in C++. Take a look at his
papers: <http://ece-www.colorado.edu/~siek/publications.html>

------
thedob
This is a great idea. One problem with the class upon first glance: the
grading structure.

It's a compilers class, where you'll actually implement a compiler, for only
10% of your overall grade? The rest of the grade is made up by midterm, final,
and quizzes.

Teachers not putting emphasis on the actual development often leads to
students half-assing assignments and not getting the coding done. The compiler
implementation is by far the most valuable experience in this class. The final
isn't. The grading weight should reflect as much.

~~~
sigstoat
I actually took that specific course from Professor Siek last semester. (You
can find my name on that page.)

Doing the homework was the only way to do decently on the quizes, or the
exams. Most of the questions on those tests consisted of "write out the code
for the $x portion of the compiler". So if you didn't already understand how
that bit worked, you weren't going to figure it out in 10 minutes, and get any
of the points.

The low emphasis on the homework allowed him to have basically no restrictions
on students working together, which is rather handy for most folks. And it
still required you actually develop an understanding of the content.

------
scorpioxy
I really wish the videos from lectures like this were widely available. They
would be a great resource for self learners along with the course material.

------
scorpion032
I couldnt find any link to enroll, for this distance learning program

~~~
CUViper
There's a link to the CAETE site, which has a big register button.

<http://caete.colorado.edu/registration-tuition>

CSCI: <http://caete.colorado.edu/coursedb/view-course/310>

ECEN: <http://caete.colorado.edu/coursedb/view-course/309>

Though the course website says Fall 2008, so you may have to wait to see if
it's offered again in Fall 2009...

~~~
lysium
However, you have to enroll to the university for credits to distance-learn
the course.

The Professional development course registration (noncredit) unfortunately
does not list the course in its schedule of Fall 2008.

------
abless
Thanks!

